# Bianca Vs Coyote



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you live in a rural area - I'd let somebody with a gun know.  

If you live in a suburban area - let your county know.

We have coyotes which pass through our yard from time to time.... but if I started to see one not only sticking around, but apparently showing no fear of me and my dogs.... that's a coyote that needs to be culled.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, coyotes will kill large dogs and eat them.

This is why the $300 BATF tax on a surpressor is worth every penny.


Max


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Biancadad said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was wondering if anyone has any advise or if anyone faced a similar situation. Will a coyote attack a large dog?
> Thanks


Yes, they will attack and kill a large dog. 

It's a little cheesy, but this is a video made by an education and outreach program to prevent negative human-coyote interactions, including attacks on people and pets.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

We have had coyote in our yard on three occasions over the past 8 years. They are very much in Virginia but usually will not come around where there is a dog unless there are other small pets. Coyote are usually loners. They have gotten one of our cats. If you see one, it is important that you make noise or threaten it so that it will not come around again. Coyote are not wolves and generally will not attack a large dog (75 lbs) because they are usually smaller than that and do not want to risk getting hurt.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I have heard incidents here where a lone coyote begins to lurk and "visit"...basically to lure a dog, however has another one or two out of sight waiting for an opportunity to pounce. There have been several dogs who have been lured and killed in this manner here over the years.

If you are in a rural setting, I would be very concerned. Even hear in the suburbs where I live, we have coyotes everywhere as we have a lot of protected environmental land and forest nearby.

I have read that applying predator urine around the property works as a deterrent: wolf, large cat etc. Also, although it sounds gross, some say human male urine works too.

It is wise IMO not to let Bianca go out alone and/or very far away from you at this time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's some info that might be helpful, found it on your County's website-

DuPage County IL Official Website - Animal Control - Wildlife

Living With Wildlife: Coyotes


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

When I lived in California my house sat right up against the Angeles Forest. At night I could hear the yips from the coyotes and because the sound bounced off the mountains around me it was hard to pin down the origin. 

Ever since then, even though I've had fenced in yards always, I've never let the dogs out alone. Even if coyotes are normally less bold than a wolf or a cat, there may be one that is sick or particularly bold. 

I would keep trash inside the garage, not let any domestic cats outside, and assume that the worst is in fact likely to happen regarding your dog. 

I prefer that to the alternative. Even now, when I live inside a city, I still go watch with my boys each and every single time they go out. At the very least I stand at the mudroom door and watch them since the outside light is always turned on.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When I'm on walks with my dogs and coyotes come around, I throw rocks and yell at them. They are fearless until you put up a fight. Do not back down! They are nasty predators that will kill your dogs. Don't give them a chance. They breed easily and will populate new areas fast. Do not feed them. Don't leave cat food out. Don't give them opportunities to get in the trash. Same goes for bears.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

We have been having a coyote hanging around as of late - he does not seem to be interested in the dogs though. He passed by our fence a couple of times with my Golden just standing there staring at him in curiosity - Ben is only 15 months old and does not have a mean bone in his body. 
My dachshund will bark at the coyote and then wine as if he wants him to come and play, go figure - not the brightest one in that respect. 

I encountered the coyote on a walk with my dachshund the other day and I hollered at the coyote to scare him off - he was not very scared but he did not come after us. 

So, practice caution, be aware, don't let your dog out in the yard alone. Do you have a fenced in yard? If not, it might be a good idea to install one. No coyote has gone over our chainlink fence so far. Truthfully, I think it being winter - they are on the hunt right now and if you have any large amount of rabbits around or cats, it will attract them. 

Like others said, don't leave food out, don't leave your dog unattended, have a gun ready if you have one and be vigilante. Hopefully the coyote will disappear as spring approaches. 
Around here, there is a open hunting season on coyotes all year round - I do have a shotgun by the door just in case.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We live in a suburban area and there are coyotes around. I heard a couple of years ago of a 2 1/2 yr. old Golden being taken by a pack of coyotes in a nearby town and there have been stories of labs being attacked and small dogs taken. Our animal control advises not to leave small animals out alone.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You might be seeing the coyote around because you have a few feet of snow on the ground? Tough for them to travel as usual these days. Hopefully a nieghbor isn't feed it hot dogs.

I do not see a coyote attacking a adult Golden one on one. They are much smaller and being wild they won't take the chance unless cornered or rabid. As another member mentioned one could trick a dog into the woods where a pack awaits. If a Golden has great recall and not left alone outside chances are not much will come of it IMO.

We have had plenty of coyote encounters over the years whether around here or up north country. Nothing bad ever came from it. One stopped by a couple days ago to watch me shovel the driveway. After a while it got bored and moved on. Personally I see them as nature and nothing to be frightened about. They have sung their songs plenty of times late at night while me and my dog are in a tent and find it soothing.

Maybe they see us as we do them not being a threat. Seems to me they follow around people in fear that carry the golf clubs and pepper spray. I have never had to yell at one or have one follow us around like other folks. We come across a few deer legs now and then walking the paths.

We have Coydogs around here too, much bigger than a coyote and similar in size to a German Shepard. Fiona and I saw one coming our way one day that gave us a look. We sat down to watch him and he sat down too  We enjoyed the sun together until a gal on her horse came around and spooked him off. We continued our walk right past were he was.




























I have spent more of my life outside than in. My dogs and I have met Elk, Bison, porcupines, bobcats, moose, prairie dogs, marmots, bears, foxes, eagles, seals, fisher cats, nesting geese, swans, horses, cows, pesky Jays looking for a treat and of course coyotes and coydogs.. The list goes on and on. Not once have we ever had a problem.

Sorry for the long post if anyone read it. I'm just attuned to nature and train my dogs. Granted people do encounter real problems with wildlife, I understand that. I would hate to kill anything but if necessary I would if need be. The more we can relate to one another on this tiny blue orb makes for a more peaceful existence.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There have been a couple attacks here in MI involving golden retrievers. One attack on the east side - the owner just barely saved her golden girl from 2 coyotes trying to take her down. And there was another similar case that I know of... I don't remember the area or the specifics other than it was a golden retriever outside. 

The other thing is a couple years ago a golden breeder down in OH had a coyote get into her yard and kill one of her female goldens (an older girl at that). 

Should mention as well - I saw something on the news last month with a 10 year old golden in Ontario who was killed and eaten by coyotes. The owner found the remains - which was basically hair and bones. They let her outside for potty at night and she never came back - they found her the next morning. I'm NOT embellishing here.... things like this really make me sick imagining them happening to my dogs and I don't let them get out of my sight when they are pottied at night... I just googled the story and found it again. Happened in Caledon, Ont (near Toronto). They found blood everywhere and basically that poor dog had been butchered and probably suffered horrifically. 

And further more - here in Michigan you have crazy behavior of some coyotes attacking horses and bringing them to the ground. They chased the coyotes away the first time, but could not save the horse who was brought to ground by the coyotes. The other horse on the same property was primarily injured from running into things while trying to get away from the coyotes - and was saved. But the fact they came a second and were bold and desperate enough to take down a horse - imagine what would happen to your dog.

I'm all for keeping peace with nature and I'm not a big fan of going out hunting wolves and coyotes - actually hunting them for sport. But any signs of nature losing fear of humans and/or your dogs - they should be either moved by animal control or call in somebody to hunt the animal. You don't take wild animals for granted.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Megora said:


> There have been a couple attacks here in MI involving golden retrievers. One attack on the east side - the owner just barely saved her golden girl from 2 coyotes trying to take her down. And there was another similar case that I know of... I don't remember the area or the specifics other than it was a golden retriever outside.
> 
> The other thing is a couple years ago a golden breeder down in OH had a coyote get into her yard and kill one of her female goldens (an older girl at that).
> 
> ...


Kate you beat me to it, I was just going to write about the horse issue that just happened here in Michigan, the horse was a county sheriff crowd control horse to boot, so it was at it's prime and the coyotes still took it down.

My last GR outright killed a dog/yotie half breed, but he was always an aggressive dog, especially around males. Could never take him into public with other dogs. 

So back to the coyotes, the over population of those creatures is man-made, normally nature would keep them to smaller numbers, based on the amount of rodents and young birds in an area, if you can't do it yourself get someone to drop them, they take over wildlife areas.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have unending struggles with 6 very bold, big coyotes- they are scary in a group. An AKC judge who breeds Komondorok suggested giving us a puppy to patrol the borders and the "flock" of goldens. I sympathize with you bc it is stressful. Here, the game wardens offered to "dispatch" the coyotes but said there is overpopulation and ten more will pop up in an endless cycle. My dog Lushie is always thriled to see any coyotes action, and picks up her pink sparkle pig toy to seemingly bring them. Ummmmm she is coyote food basically.


----------



## Biancadad (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the advise and links. I see the situation is serious. Our next door neighbor told us this morning that three coyotes killed and ate a large deer in her backyard. Nothing was left but bones. I am assuming they are the same three we saw the other day. We live in the suburbs but we are at the edge of small creek and forest. We don't have a fence and we are not allowed to have one per county code since we are bordered by a small creek. Bianca has an invisible fence collar but we are not worried about her wondering far, we are worried about how close the coyotes can get. From now on she is not allowed out side without one of us with her. Hopefully, when the snow melts these coyotes will just leave us alone and find plenty to hunt in the forest.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I would be especially careful January through March. That is coyote mating season, and most likely the time you would have a problem. You are more likely to have aggressive (since they are competing for mates) coyotes roaming looking for a mate and hormones run high.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a sad coyote story. Several years back, my friend got two beagle pups from a breeder. They have a lot of acres and occasionally see coyotes. The puppies go missing one day and the family tracks the bodies down a couple days later. They got two more siblings from another litter six months later. I was at a sleepover at my friend's one night and I heard coyotes howling when the puppies were outside. One puppy didn't come back. They got the other one a month or so later. My friend thinks the same thing happened to the first pair. My friend has a Springer Spaniel that the coyotes never bothered, probably because she's a bigger dog.

Please be careful. It was heart breaking to see my friend go through this twice.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

People need to view the PBS show on the CoyWolf, a Coyote/ Eastern Wolf hybrid. They are much larger than your run of the mill coyote and possess a temperament resembling the Wolf. They are roughly the same size as your typical Retriever.

One on one, the typical western coyote (about 30 pounds) doesn't stand a chance against a Retriever and won't take it on.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

GoldenCamper said:


> I do not see a coyote attacking a adult Golden one on one. They are much smaller and being wild they won't take the chance unless cornered or rabid.


This is my opinion, too. And I remembered how everyone felt when they saw GoldenCamper's photo of the coyote stranded in the snowstorm. It, too, is as a warm little animal like our dogs. We just have to make sure that our dogs are kept safe from it.

Here the coyotes only prey on cats and small dogs. At least single coyotes. A pack would, of course, be an entirely different matter! I would never believe that a coyote, which is quite small, could fight a large Lab or Golden. My Golden was 90 pounds though, and my Lab was 110. Maybe if someone had a dog on the opposite end of the spectrum a coyote would think it was small enough. But it sounds strange to me. People here worry about bichon frisés, not Golden Retrievers!

NewfieMom


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> I would be especially careful January through March. That is coyote mating season, and most likely the time you would have a problem. You are more likely to have aggressive (since they are competing for mates) coyotes roaming looking for a mate and hormones run high.


Well watch our Reagan. We don't want anything happening to our girl. She is so pretty.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> Well watch our Reagan. We don't want anything happening to our girl. She is so pretty.


None of my dogs are allowed outside without supervision! We don't have very many coyotes around here anyway. Even if we didn't I don't think they would cause trouble, not with 4 adult goldens running around.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

GoldenCamper said:


> We have Coydogs around here too,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow are you sure that is not a coywolf?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Wow are you sure that is not a coywolf?


Yes, Coywolf. My mistake typing coydog, oops!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bianca*



Biancadad said:


> Hello everyone,
> Two weeks ago our 2 year old puppy had her first encounter with a not too friendly looking coyote. There was an intense stare down which was broken when Bianca (usually timid and cautious) suddenly ran straight toward the coyote. I was surprised to see her do that and realized she doesn't stand a chance if the coyote decides to attack her. I immediately started calling for her as loud as I can and that is when the coyote just ran away and into the woods. It is not unusual for us to see a coyote in the backyard but mostly once a month or so. But since that incident my wife and I started seeing the coyote almost daily. It is hard to tell if it is the same one but the other day we saw for the first time a group of three. I was reading online about coyote behavior and the possibility that they could be stalking a house pet. For now and despite Bianca's whining we are not letting her outside alone. I was wondering if anyone has any advise or if anyone faced a similar situation. Will a coyote attack a large dog?
> Thanks


We live in Woodridge, IL, and have a forest behind us. I have seen three coyotes running in the forest. Ken and I are always outside with our dogs. We never leave them alone.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Our coyotes here are pretty small. There have been reports of them attacking dogs, but that is usually when the people and dogs are out hiking and get too close to a den.
We have a very healthy rabbit population here (as well as many outdoor cats unfortunately) so our coyotes are well fed. They usually won't go after a large dog because the risk of them being injured is too great.
That said, I never leave the dogs out unattended for many reasons. The least of which is that about once a year a dog is taken by a mountain lion in my area. I always turn in the porch light and peek outside before letting them into the yard at night.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I grew up out West in the years before coyotes were a common sight. Remember the Wily Coyote character in the cartoons? They are called "wily" for a good reason.

If you see only one, don't assume he is alone: others may be lurking unseen in the background waiting for the right opportunity for a kill. They are very opportunistic.
They can (as a group) take down a larger animal - including Golden Retrievers. 

My practice is to assume they will attack if given the right opening. I carry pepper
spray (even on my neighborhood walks) and hope I am alert and quick enough to react if there is an attack. I do not walk at dusk or dawn and stay well clear of brushy
areas.

Am I paranoid? No. Just go by the old Girl Scout motto: "Be Prepared". I love nature, but also have a healthy respect for it.

The world has certainly changed in many ways ... maybe we all should get chain mail for ourselves and our dogs to protect ourselves from cougars, rabid raccoons, coyotes, and bears that are trying to survive in populated areas! And then there are the snakes...


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

The coywolf is beautiful. Wolves are beautiful. But wolves leave dogs alone. Coyotes don't. I have no idea what coywolves do. 

NewfieMom


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Not to take away from the serious subject matter (and I do agree supervising dogs in unfenced areas with known coyotes is a must) I have to share a funny coyote encounter. At my last house, we lived on a golf course and a river. Lots of turkeys and deer as prey for coyotes and the 2 resident mountain lions. Our yard had a wrought iron fence so the dogs were contained and they had free access via a dog door. I had both my boys at the time. Both adults and both around 100lbs. One evening, they started barking that bark you know is more serious than, hey there's a bunny, so I go outside with a flashlight to see if it's the same buck that would come around and eat my climbing roses and pester the dogs through the fence. Before I can see what the fuss was all about, a coyote howled VERY close by our fence. BOTH dogs skeedaddled into the house leaving me out there alone. When my girls were little I would tell them, "don't be afraid, Bodie and Cooper will protect us". They watched this happen and knew I had been lying to them!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I remember, many years ago, my husband ,and I seeing just beyond our yard, this beautiful animal, it was just lovely,it would stop,and put it's head up,and smell,we had 3 dogs at the time, we really thought it looked like a wolf, we had many coyotes, I could tell you about things that happened, but this animal we saw, so just so pretty, someone said,it might had been a coydog, that is what they call them ,here.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

GoldenCamper said:


> Yes, Coywolf. My mistake typing coydog, oops!


*goldensrbest* says you didn't make a mistake. You are just a New Englander. (I added the latter part, actually.)

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is what they call them around here.The picture posted, isn't nearly as pretty as the animal we saw, it was black and white,with some brown,and it was big, just beautiful.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

We used to see an occasional coyote here and there but lately, it seems to be quite the hot topic as there are sightings everyday. Our subdivision is off a dead end street and we can hear them hunting almost nightly in the field across from us. We think there is a den not that far from some townhouses down our street which makes me so nervous when I see dogs running loose or signs for missing cats in the neighborhood.

Our kids spent the night at my mom's house last night so my husband and I could go out on a date. When we went to pick them up this morning, there was a tall, skinny one walking along the frozen pond next to her house. This picture isn't the best, but it shows how close it was (my mom's front yard is in the bottom corner of the pic). My mom has 3 small dogs and no fence. Easy pickings for a hungry creature. 

I feel bad for them, they are running out of space...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

a coyote has showed up in our neighborhood this winter which is fairly well populated even this time of year. I called Animal control & the town police dept & was told they were mostly nocturnal & to keep my dogs in at night. DUH!!!! My pups are always in at night. I told the police to come & relocate it to the nearby refuse. They said they couldn't. When I told them if it came in my yard I'd have to shoot it & didn't want to they said I'd be charged with discharging a firearm in town limits. I said please don't handcuff me in front of my daughter.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, I feel bad too that we are destroying habitat. I live in an area south of metro Charlotte where the growth is exploding, the clearing land to build homes has started back just recently and it is depressing. Coyotes will infringe anywhere though, even if they have habitat.

To the OP, I read over most of the replies, I am glad you realize the danger. My cousin lost a smaller dog to coyotes in the Barrington area north of Chicago a year or so ago - their dogs are electric fence trained but one chased a coyote out of the yard and was killed. It's something I wouldn't take chances with.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I watchef a nature show on coywolves and it was pretty neat. It also talked about the urban coyotes in Chicao. Yes IN Chicago. They are thriving and are everywhere. Like deer they seem to do better in urban environments than surrounding monoculture farmlands.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Capt Jack said:


> a coyote has showed up in our neighborhood this winter which is fairly well populated even this time of year. I called Animal control & the town police dept & was told they were mostly nocturnal & to keep my dogs in at night. DUH!!!! My pups are always in at night. I told the police to come & relocate it to the nearby refuse. They said they couldn't. When I told them if it came in my yard I'd have to shoot it & didn't want to they said I'd be charged with discharging a firearm in town limits. I said please don't handcuff me in front of my daughter.


Maine is so different. They said the coyotes are threatening my dogs, so I was welcome to "dispatch" them, but just not on a Sunday lol.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> I watchef a nature show on coywolves and it was pretty neat. It also talked about the urban coyotes in Chicao. Yes IN Chicago. They are thriving and are everywhere. Like deer they seem to do better in urban environments than surrounding monoculture farmlands.


Yep! They make the Chicago news regularly. I can only hope they are keeping the rat population in check.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

MommyMe said:


> Yep! They make the Chicago news regularly. I can only hope they are keeping the rat population in check.


Neat! They talked about the dynamic of the coyote - rodent population and said they make a significant dent.


----------

